# Fort Stewart Deer



## whtlhntr

My best from the Long County part of Fort Stewart, made great cause I had my wife with me and she is really excited about hunting now. 184 lb, 132" according to the biologist at the check station.


----------



## Redman54




----------



## DSGB

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg

Super buck - congrats!


----------



## hunterofopportunity

That's a good one right there.


----------



## Northwestretriever

Awesome buck sir!


----------



## model88_308

Great looking buck, Congrats!


----------



## hoochman2

Awesome deer


----------



## cohuttahunter

Great deer!  Nice photo too.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

congrats


----------



## king killer delete

Nice buck


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

I've said it over and over, there's very few clubs in this area that provide the quality of hunting that Fort Stewart does. Nice buck


----------



## Stumper

Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice one!


----------



## Broken Tine

Great looking buck. Awesome the wife was there to share the experience.


----------

